
Amazon announces Prime Wardrobe, tackling fashion retail head on - mikikian
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/20/amazon-announces-prime-wardrobe-tackling-fashion-retail-head-on.html
======
wonder_bread
Not a good day to be Stitch Fix...

Those 10-20% discounts on kept items are very appealing, especially
considering how you get to choose the items in the box as opposed to having a
"stylist" choose them for you.

Seems like they're going to have to really embody 'fashion discovery' if
they're going to find a role, much like Hastings said Netflix has to embody
entertainment.

------
silassales
Anyone know what they have to stop people from just ordering/returning a new
set of clothes every week??

